# Ember tetras with betta?



## snail (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone kept ember tetras with a betta? It is a planted 10 gallon. I'm fairly experienced with aquariums but this is our first betta. He is not huge which helps but is quite lively which might not. He has had a go at the lone cherry shrimp that lived in the tank since before he arrived but seems to have given up on it for now. I know bettas and tank mates are always a gamble so I'd have a back up tank set up if it doesn't work out but I'm wondering if it's worth a try.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Ember tetras are small and non-aggressive, so in theory they could work. Some bettas will just go psycho on anything you try to keep with them though (mine attacked his moss ball at first), so like you say, it's always a gamble.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They're small enough to become a meal, should the betta be so inclined.


----------



## snail (Feb 9, 2007)

jaysee said:


> They're small enough to become a meal, should the betta be so inclined.


That could be a problem as this guy explored everything in his tank in the first couple of minutes and tried to eat anything that moved, which was only snails and a shrimp. He was also flaring the whole time in the shop at the betta in the next tank over. He was the only one in the row of tanks acting like that. You guys know betta personality better than me, but I'm thinking it could mean he is an avid hunter with an aggressive streak... not the best for tank mates. I don't mind if it ends up just being him in the tank but a bit of extra movement from a schooling fish would be nice and in a 10 gallon there would be space as long as the other fish were small... but any fish small enough to have a school of in a 10g could just end up as dinner so I'm not sure if I should try.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You're exactly right - any fish small enough for a school for a 10 has the potential of being eaten. There's really only one way to find out, and let's be honest - if it doesn't work, worse things have happened.... 

I would try, but I'm not afraid of failure.


----------



## snail (Feb 9, 2007)

Well he seems to have given up on the cherry shrimp which I'm guessing is a good sign. Is there a danger of him choking if he tries and fails to eat a shrimp/fish that is too big for him?


----------



## Tee Judah (Sep 26, 2021)

jaysee said:


> You're exactly right - any fish small enough for a school for a 10 has the potential of being eaten. There's really only one way to find out, and let's be honest - if it doesn't work, worse things have happened....
> 
> I would try, but I'm not afraid of failure.
> My betta and 7 embra tetras get along fine. I even have two loaches.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

It all depends on the betta but ember tetras are one of my favorite tank mates for bettas.


----------

